# FC AFC Mission Mountain's Home Cookin' (Traeger)



## ROCKYMTNGUNS (Mar 16, 2014)

FC AFC Mission Mountain's Home Cookin' (Traeger) is out of FC AFC VALTERS HAYSEED KID x Sealocks Sky Wilder. Traeger is a yellow male with 20 derby points, QA2 and has 16
AA points. Full brother to High point open dog FC Truelines Just Floyd. See more details at www.blackpearlretrievers.com


----------

